# Recurrent miscarriage tests- any Dr recommendations please? where to start?



## Katey2007 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and are hoping that someone may be able to offer us some advice. Suffered my 2nd mmc this year last month. Lost my first at 9 weeks and this one at 8+3. I have a gorgeous 2 year old son- no complications born at term. My health insurance are wiling to fund level 1 type investigations, but I don't know who to go to. Can anyone recommend a doctor or clinic? Ideally a doctor who can do these basic initial tests, but is also open to the nk and immune tests. I've been reading the books and it is possible that this could be our issue and it would be nice to stick with the same Dr even if we have to pay for some tests ourselves. We live in manchester but are willing to travel. If we went to a clinic in London and got diagnosed how would it work being medicated in the next pregnancy? Would you have to keep going back to London or would you just follow a treatment plan and be seen locally? Any advice would be really appreciated. There does seem to be a lot out there and some of the specialist fertility places might not be approved facilities. Thanks for reading x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Katey, you may be able to get a sympathetic GP to run all the Level 1 immune tests for you on the NHS, Here is a link to Agate's FAQ on the immunes board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904727#msg3904727

Save your health insurance if you can for more expensive Level 2 testing if you don't find out what is wrong from Level 1 testing. I go to Dr Gorgy in London for immune treatment and have DEIVF treatment abroad. You have to go for an initial consultation and blood tests. Follow ups can be done by phone. Some treatments you will have to travel for others can be done locally. As you are in Manchester there is a TDL there for any follow up blood tests needed. I am sure some patients with health insurance have seen Dr Eskander at Dr Gorgy's. Here is a link: http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/

There is a cheaper alternative of Dr Quenby in Coventry who does NK cell uterine biopsies. Here is a link: http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/our-services/a-z-of-services/consultants?cID=341

A good place to read about it is Dr Beer's book 'Is your body baby friendly'

Hope this helps

/links


----------



## Katey2007 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi njr,

Yes that's a big help thanks. I'm going to start making enquiries about Dr eskander as I've checked with bupa and he's covered. Thanks for your advice and good luck with your own treatment x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I went to Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens.  Can highly recommend them.
TCCx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi katey2007, based on my limited experiences i know chromosomal aneuploidy can be the reason of mcs and it is tested by pgs ngs 360. I think you will find more detailed info on the Internet. Good luck


----------

